# Tricks to catch more than 1 or 2 carp.



## russh

I have a pond about a half mile from my house and it has some 20+ pound carp in it. I usually walk over and throw a whole can of corn into the area I am going to fish then come back about an hour later. I always catch 1 or 2 carp usually right away but I have never caught more than 2 no matter what I try. It's like the carp get smart and stop eating the corn because they know they will get caught. Either carp are really smart fish or I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Fishing Jay24

Im no carp expert but i enjoy catching them. I usually throw my corn handfuls at a time every hour or so instead of a whole can at a time. I also fish for carp in the rivers. Maybe you could try different baits like dough baits or oatmeal balls.


----------



## ssv1761982

I read years ago that carp are smarter than a lot of other fish. I think Berkley was testing artificial baits and a carp would hit it once but never again if it got caught. Bass would hit the same thing over and over.

I caught a lot of 10 to 20# carp on cicadas the last couple weeks. I was amazed to see some carp come up and sniff the cicada and turn away. Others just inhaled it on their way by. They do seem to be picky at times.


----------



## bobcatbasser

Sight fish for them with a fly rod and keep moving after you catch one unless you see active feeders undeterred by the commotion of your first catch.


----------



## crappielooker

Keep feeding them freebies!!! One can is not enough to hold fish for a long period of time. During the warm water months, I would go fishing with no less than 10 cans!!!


----------



## sherman51

I don't fish for them anymore but back yrs ago I spent a lot of time carp fishing. I made my own dough balls. I would try just about anything that I could get to hold together. one of my favorites was sugar pops with vanilla flavoring and a little flour to help hold it together. crush the sugar pops until there just a powder then add the other items. now add just enough water to make your dough. to much water and you just have soup, and you don't want that. another trick I tried that seemed to work. I would mix up some jello and before it would set up I would use it instead of water. I've tried so many concoction I cant remember them. I have made up dough balls and added garlic for flavor. just about all my concoctions caught some fish. the hardest part to making your own dough balls was getting it to hold together good enough to cast it out.
sherman


----------



## Specwar

Back in the day we would get a handful of Wheaties breakfast cereal, wet with water, work it into a dough state, form it on hooks and allow it to set up a little, and use it. Never had a problem catching them anywhere on that bait. Lost a few old Zebco combo rod and reels to a few of them a time or two.


----------



## nick220722

I would also suggest to keep topping it off. Maybe also try baiting two spots.


----------

